# UPDATE-Adoption Pending-This is so sad. Hope she finds a home.



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

A Golden Retriever mix was brought to the vet and ordered to euthanize when her owner died.

Owner died: Family brought dog to vet, handed over leash and said to euthanize - National Pet Rescue | Examiner.com


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor little thing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There was a Facebook page set up for this girl.

Good news, she has an Adoption Pending. 

The article said the Vet at the Clinic said she was in good health, worth saving and helped this girl find a home. 

https://www.facebook.com/DesperateD...9442887102644/940811352632459/?type=1&theater

Happy life sweetheart.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I really credit the vet for stepping in and finding her a home. she is a lovely dog and when I see things like this I think how I would have been so happy to have one of my dogs live to see 13! Shame on the family who did that.


----------

